# AA1718H - What type LT is it?



## wasmeneh (Dec 21, 2003)

Looking at an add for an AA1718H? Do you think the seller means AC 1718H? Never heard of AA... Any comments?
Thanks in advance 
Mike


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

wasmeneh, Welcome to TractorForum. I went to a good site for information http://www.simpletractors.com and found that AC1718H is a model for a Allis Chalmers tactor made by Simplicity. Take a look at Kent's site.

http://www.simpletractors.com/X-reference/s_ac_pg14.htm


----------



## wasmeneh (Dec 21, 2003)

Posted question on the Simple Tractor site. I've got a Simplicity 4211H and a Cub Cadet 1110H. Turns out it's am Argo-Allis which is equal to the Deuze -Allis and the Massey Fergusons amd the Simplicity's of the same age. 17 HP B&S Hydro. Kent psoed a link for me that gave the whole history.
Thanks,
Merry Christmas to All
Mike


----------

